# VICTORIA CROSS TO THE SAS IN AFGHANISTAN



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (22 Dec 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen, taken from The Times, of London, with some additional notes from I
 SUNDAY DECEMBER 23 2001

   Battle bravery: SAS seeks Victoria Cross for shot soldier

   ROBERT WINNETT

   THE Ministry of Defence is being urged to recommend that an SAS soldier injured in Afghanistan be awarded the Victoria Cross, the military‘s  highest accolade.
   The soldier, a senior non-commissioned officer (NCO), led a successful raid on an Al-Qaeda camp close to Kandahar and could become the first SAS man to be awarded the medal since the second world war.

   Pressure is building among senior SAS officers based in Hereford for the medal to be awarded next year. There are also reports from Afghanistan
that officers still fighting there are in favour of the accolade being given to the man.

   Only 11 VCs have been awarded since 1945, the last two posthumously to soldiers who died in the Falklands. The last living recipient was Warrant
Officer Keith Payne, honoured in 1969 for his valour in Vietnam.The medal was instituted by Queen Victoria in 1856, but made retrospective to cover
the Crimean war.

   During the SAS attack on the Al-Qaeda training camp - involving two squadrons, comprising about 100 men in total - the NCO, who is renowned   for
 his fighting spirit, should have been stationed behind the firing line at a makeshift communications base. But he decided to lead his troops into battle when they were surprised by the enemy, apparently because he was worried that they might be overwhelmed. His decision is said to have proved extremely valuable to the operation.

   The NCO, who is a married man with children, led from the front, pushing soldiers forward and overcoming successive lines of Al-Qaeda and Taliban troops.

   The enemy fighters were dug into networks of bunkers, caves and narrow gulllies, and the ferocity with which they fought took the SAS by surprise.
   They ran at the British lines, firing recklessly with AK-47 rifles, and  British troops had to dive for cover behind rocks. The NCO was involved in close-quarter gun battles with the enemy, who at times were less than 10 yards away. He also engaged in hand-to-hand combat, and knives were reported to have been used. The involvement of such a senior NCO in this type of intense fighting is unusual.

   However, the operation - the only significant battle involving SAS  squadrons in Afghanistan - was deemed a notable success and may prove to be the most important British effort in the war. The involvement of the SAS may soon be wound down and about 50 soldiers could be flown back to Britain tomorrow to spend Christmas with their families.

   Although the SAS men were outnumbered at Kandahar by almost two to one, they killed 27 Al-Qaeda and Taliban fighters, injured about 30 and captured 30 more. Normally, British military tactics dictate that attacking troops should have a three-to-one advantage - in this case at least 600 men -
before launching an attack.

   Only now is the leadership shown by the NCO being credited in military   circles for the success of the operation. His quick thinking at the crux of the battle may have proved decisive.

   However, he has also paid for his bravery. He was one of four British casualties airlifted home after he was shot in the calf.

   Although the soldier‘s leg was saved and he has already been sent home from hospital, the injury could still end his military career. He has been in   the elite regiment since 1987 and fought in the Gulf war. Before joining the SAS, he is believed to have fought in the Falklands.

   Should he be awarded the VC, it will add to an already impressive tally of medals. He has been decorated for service in Northern Ireland, Bosnia and the Gulf.

   Since the second world war, the highest military honour to be bestowed on an SAS soldier was the Distinguished Service Order (DSO), awarded to two
soldiers after the Gulf war.

   The NCO now faces a protracted wait while a decision is made on the award of a VC. A report must first be written by his commanding officer in
   Afghanistan, which may include a specific ecommendation. This is unlikely to be written until the rest of the troops have returned home.

   The citation will then be considered by the  Ministry of Defence and a panel chaired by the chief of the defence staff. If the panel agrees, the   recommendation will then be passed to the Queen for approval.

   If the soldier does not receive the VC, he may be given the Military Cross, the next highest accolade, which can now be awarded to non-commissioned
officers.

   The process could take up to a year to complete, although political pressure  could force a quicker decision.

   It is understood that Tony Blair, despite being initially apprehensive, was  kept constantly informed about the progress of the Kandahar operation. He is said to have been delighted at its success and is likely to be well  aware of the crucial role played by the NCO. 

   If the medal is awarded, it is likely to set the man and his family up financially for life. The value of the medal alone is estimated to run  into tens of thousands of pounds; film and book rights could earn him millions more.

   At the moment, however, he faces a large mortgage and an expensive  Christmas buying presents for his children, who are simply glad to have him back  alive.

   Having had a ‘buzz‘ of information with old mates, it appears that the  soldier recommended is ex Parachute Regiment, and has served with 22nd
 Special Air Service for the vast portion of his service.

 As the Times article said, he has been decorated for previous service in  Ulster, The Gulf War, and Bosnia.Â  It is not known whether these awards have
 been Mention in Despatches or actual medals.Â  The Times did not do its  research very well, they stated that the next gallantry award down from the
 Victoria Cross is the Military Cross, it is not, it is the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross.

 The CGC replaced the Distinguished Service Order (when awarded for gallantry), The Conspicuous Gallantry Medal of the Navy, the Distinguished
 Conduct Medal of the Army, and the Conspiuous Gallantry Medal (Flying) for  the Air Force.Â  It has been awarded for operations in the Former Yugoslavia,  Sierra Leone, and conjunction has also stated for special operations.Â  A very high standard of gallant conduct is required for the award of the CGC.
 Details of two CGC for the Former Yugoslavia below:
 HUMPHREYS PeterÂ Â Â Â  24472678 Colour Sergeant, The Royal Welch Fusiliers.
 CGC 10May1996, services in the former Republic of Yugoslavia during the  period 1Junto 20Dec1995.Â  "Colour Sergeant Peter Humphreys has been awarded  the Conspicuous Gallantry Cross.Â  He was a Platoon Sergeant in B Company,
 1st Battalion, The Royal Welch Fusiliers, while they were based in Gorazde.
 In conducting his duties he frequently showed unsurpassed qualities of  leadership and initiative with a total disregard for his own safety in the
 interests of others.Â  This is only the second time that this recently  introduced medal has been rewarded.

 On 20Apr, Colour Sergeant Humphreys was commanding a two-vehicle  anti-sniping patrol at Vitkovici, near Gorazde.Â  The purpose of his patrol
 was to provide reassurance to the local  population.Â  In the late morning of  that day, following several sporadic bursts of gunfire, his Saxon vehicles  were engaged by machine-gun fire from Bosnian Serb positions.Â  Assessing  this to be a clear danger to the lives of his men, Sergeant Humphreys  ordered a heavy weight of fire onto the Bosnian Serb positions, one after  the other.Â  The firefight lasted on-and-off for over three hours before the  Serb guns were eventually silenced.

 There were no more attacks on Vitkovici village or UNPROFOR that day, nor  for a significant time thereafter.

 In the late afternoon of 23 May, Sergeant Humphreys was commanding a Saxon  patrol which was escorting an aid convoy.Â  Their task was to deliver food to  the village of Ilovaca, 22 kilometres west of Gorazde.Â  On the return  journey the convoy came under heavy fire from Serb bunkers.Â  All three Saxon  vehicles were struck.Â  Colour Sergeant Humphreys immediately gave orders to
 return fire and formed his Saxons into a protective shield in front of the  UNHCR vehicles.Â  They continued to move east along the Gorazde road,
 eventually breaking contact a short distance from the Osanica Bridge.Â  In  all, they had engaged nine Serb positions.

 Â The convoy eventually arrived back safely in Gorazde, just in time to  deliver a woman who was in labour to the hospital.Â  Colour Sergeant
 Humphreys showed tremendous presence of mind, aggressive spirit and coolness  under fire.Â  On several other occasions, without regard for his own safety,  this enabled him to save the lives of his own men, Bosnian civilians and
 UNHCR drivers.Â  His conduct was of the highest order and serves as an  example to all."

 MILLS Wayne KevinÂ Â Â Â  2475491 Corporal, The Duke of Wellington‘s Regiment.
 CGC 9May1995, in recognition of gallant and distinguished services in the  former Republic of Yugoslavia during the period May to  Oct1994.Â  "Corporal  Wayne Mills, 1st Battalion, The Duke of Wellington‘s Regiment, is the first
 recipient of the new medal in recognition of his service in Bosnia. On
 29Apr1994, he was a member of a patrol which came under heavy small arms
 fire.Â  The patrol had to make a lengthy fighting withdrawal and Corporal  Mills risked his own life delaying the aggressors with accurate covering
 fire while his men escaped.Â  The award recognises his courage and  resourcefulness during this potentiality fatal incident".

 Â Â Â Â Â  Soldier Magazine of ?? and Issue Ten of "Regiment" covering The Duke  of Wellington‘s Regiment, amplified the citation.Â  Mills was leading a 8 man  patrol from the Regiment in wooded and mountainous terrain near Gorazde, when it came under heavy small arms fire.Â  Returning fire, two of the  attackers were killed.Â  Withdrawing the patrol came under attack from large  numbers of the enemy.Â  Falling back some six hundred metres through the woods , the patrol reached an open clearing.Â  Mills ordered his men across and remained to cover them, killing the leader and scattering the leading elements.Â  In his words "I knew the patrol was likely to get cut off from
 camp, and some had to earn us some time so that the others could get back to  camp along a stream.Â  That was the only way out as the area was mined.Â  I  was in command and I never thought twice.Â  It had to be me.Â  I was alone.Â  I  hadn‘t got a clue how many Serbs there were.Â  I returned their fire.Â  They  were using AK47s and I had my standard SA80.Â  My only thought was to give  covering fire so the lads could get out".  He was reported to have killed or wounded some 37 Serbs.

It would be the actual first Victoria Cross to the Special Air Service, there was a VC awarded to Anders Lassen, a Dane who was serving in the Special Boat Service (no relation to the Royal Marines Special Boat Service) in Italy, they are considered part of the SAS family, did they did not wear SAS badges or titles.

Yours,
Jock in Sydney


----------



## Bill Green (23 Dec 2001)

Jock...,

Thank you for the research done on the V.C. post.  I intend to make it available to the members of my unit.  It is good to know the warrior ethic is alive and well and usually found during adverse conditions and missions. 

I wonder if you have considered ways and means to bring out the best in our soldiers during training when there are few opportunities to rotate (and here I speak of primarily reserve units and their leadership cadre) formed units into operational assignments?  Suggestions?


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (6 Jan 2002)

Mr Green, Ladies and Gentlemen,

I must apologise for not responding to this post sooner, but, things have been somewhat hectic over the past three weeks.

To improve, enhance reserve training, well far better minds than mine have tried here in Australia, the UK, NZ and of course Canada.  

In Australia since 1970 we have had some 19 inquirys, committee‘s etc, investigate ways of improving the Citizens Military Forces/Army Reserve/Army Part Time/General Reserve.  After vast amounts of money that have been spent, it is still just the same.  Poorly trained soldiers and officers, very high turn over of personnel, undermanned units, much dillusional thought in regard to the capability of the Reserve.  When the East Timor problem came up, the Reserve had some 22,000 personnel on their books.  Exactly 253 were capable to being deployed in support of Army Full Time units to ET, these being in the main doctors, dentists, psychologists, nurses, public relations operators, NOT a single combat arms officer or soldier.

The Reserve in the two years before the deployment, had submitted some 60,000 injuries claims (the figure is correct), whilst in the same period of time the entire ‘regular‘ defence force, some SIX thousand!

In the early 1990‘s a scheme called "The Ready Reserve" was created, this allowing the disbandment of two regular inf bns, a fd regt, APC Sqn, two tank sqns Fd Sqn etc of a Regular Brigade.  The men and women recruited would do 12 months full time training (actually worked out at 220 days) followed by five years with 50 days per year.

Very good human material joined, the intention being to form a full strength brigade (a regular cadre of some 1400) that would be ready for deployment at much reduced time to a similar General Reserve Bde.  Did not work, to ready the bde for war like or peace enforcement operations would eight to ten months at the least, compared with the equivelent reserve of some 12 months.  So the Ready Reserve was got rid of.

East Timor has shown Australia that the Defence Forces had been excessively run down, a partial expansion of the Regular Army has occurred, with one light infantry bn being formed.  The problems of the Reserve still not solved.  After the "cooking of the books" or as the Americans would say "Ghost SOldiers" the Reserve is at a more realist 14,000 odd, but, it still has the same problems.

However, in the RAAF Reserve (with the RAN Reserve mainly made up of ex-Regulars, whereas ex-Regulars rarely join the Army Reserve) there was a component of the Ready Reserve.  This forming two Airfield Defence Squadrons (company sized units of ground defence guards), with the Regualr Sqn forming the Airfield Defence Wing.  What the RAAF has done is with the dissolution of the RR, it has formed these units in General Reserve ones (I‘ll post seperately a little dit on the ADW).

These sqns are formed into a number of rifle flights (pls) throughout Australia, the sqns perform consolidated training for recruits and advanced training in 14 days modules.  In the summer of each year normally February, the three sqns consolidate, the personnel irrespective of unit, are formed into specific training modules covering such as basic tactics, weapons, Officer and NCO practical training etc etc.  With the latter period of training the personnel being formed into flights which reflect their level of training, which receives (as does all) high level of supervision and assistance from the Regular component.  The results have been excellent.

In Canada before the 1958 stupidty of "National Survival" as the role of the Militia.  The "Summer Concentration" of Regular and Militia units combining to enhance individual and minor unit training, and similarly enhancing the training of Militia unit commanders and their staff by controlling regular trained units, was seeing results.

I think in the case of Canada today, the political and military heirachies have totally lost the plot, the statement that to satisfy the lack of commissioned officers the answer is to "increase the quantity and reduce the quality" being totally off this planet, if anything is going to lower the standard even further this is it??

My two sons have served in the Australian Citizens Military Forces (2nd Commando Company), the British reserve forces (15th (Scottish) Bn PARA Regt TA, and Royal Marines Reserve, and commissioned) before migration to Canada and joined the Reserves there (their wives, both medical practioners, served with the University Training COrps, then as MOs in CFs) before work committements caused them to go to inactive status over the past 12 months.  Their opinion being the concept of intergration with Regular units for Annual Camps being realistic, and most productive, as they experienced in the UK.

Sorry to have waffled on.
I will post the little dit on the ADW next.
Yours,

Jock in Sydney


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (6 Jan 2002)

Mr Green, Ladies and Gentlemen,

As I said the little dit I did on the :

Airfield Defence Wing (AFDW) of the Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF)

Role: To provide protection and security of RAAF installations, assets,
facilities and personnel.  One of its contingency tasks is one of proving
protection to RAAF assests (ie aircraft and supporting equipment) as part of
humanitarian or United Nations operations.

The AFDW was formed at RAAF Base Townsville, in North Queensland 1 July
1992,to provide planning, supervision and coordination of two Airfield
Defence Squadrons (AFDS).  It relocated to RAAF Base Amberley, in Southern
Queensland, in 1995, this coincided with the raising of a third AFDS at
Amberley.

The combatant officers and men of the AFDW, are drawn from the Ground
Defence  (ADG, Airfield Defence Guards) branch of the RAAF.

No 1 Airfield Defence Squadron
Stationed at RAAF Base Edinburgh, South Australia.  This unit was originally
raised as the Security Guard Unit in 1942, at Livingston Airfield in the
Northern Territory.  Redesignated No 1 Airfield Defence Squadron in April
1945.  Having a strength of over 950 men, it also administered another
organisation known as "The Defence Pool", this supplied armed guards to RAAF
Squadrons and units, and probably had a further 1000 men.  1AFDS disbanded
on 19 November 1945.

The squadron reformed at RAAF Base Tindal, in the Northern Territory, it
providing the third phase of fulltime service (FTS) for those men recruited
under the Ready Reserve Scheme (RRES).  This being men who had undergone
recruit training (first phase), trade training as a ADG (second phase), and
in the third phase received actually operational experience at a front line
RAAF base.

In 1998 the Squadron relocated to RAAF Base Edinburgh, this followed the
termination of the RRES scheme, and its replacement with the GRDefRG (Ground
Defence Reserve Group).

1AFDS is established for :
A HQ, this manned mainly by PAF (Permanent Air Force, the regular element of
the RAAF) personnel.
Two PAF Rifle Flights (the equivelent of a rifle platoon), these currently
unmanned.
Two Training/Cadre Flights.
A Support Flight manned by GRDefRG personnel.
Four  Flights with GRDefRG Part Time Service (PTS) personnel, located at
Perth, Western Australia; Edinburgh, East Sale, Victoria, and Tasmania.

No 2 Airfield Defence Squadron
Stationed at RAAF Base Amberley.  Raised in April 1945, seeing action at
Morotai. Laubuan, Brunei, Borneo, Balikapapan, and the Phillipines. With
nearly 1000 men, it was organised into six rifle ‘company‘ units called
Flights (lettered A to F), disbanded October 1945.  The ADG Branch was
reraised in October 1966, established for some 220 men organised into 34 man
rifle flights, three of which based in South East Asia, Ubon in Thailand,
Vung Tau and Phan Rang in South Viet Nam.  To control these independent
Flights  No 1 AFDS was reraised on 17 March 1983 at RAAF Base Richmond, New
South Wales.  Under Squadron Leader J.B.H Brown, it consisted of a HQ,
Support Flight and No 1 Rifle Flight at Richmond, No 2 at RAAF Williamtown,
New South Wales, No 3 at Amberley and No 4 at RAAF Base Fairbairn,
Australian Capital Territory.  In January 1989 the Squadron HQ moved to
Amberley.  Its personnel have since September 1999 seen active service in
East Timor (with personnel from the other two AFDS under command), and is
maintained at a high level of readiness to deploy..
No 2 AFDS is established for:
HQ,
Four Rifle Flights, each 1 officer and 30 men,
Support Flight with L16 81mm mortars, MAG 7.62mm GPMGs, and 12.7mm M2
Browning Heavy Machine Guns

No 4 Airfield Defence Squadron
Based at RAAF Amberley and raised in 1995.
Established for:
HQ, PAF manned,
Two Rifle Flights (PAF manned),
Two Training/Cadre Flights,
a support Flight, and
Four GRDefRG manned PTS Flights at Brisbane, Townsville, Queensland; New
South Wales, Richmond and Williamtown.

The Rifle Flights are equipped with the same weapons as the Australian Army,
they have their own light transport (Land Rovers) and a total of 18
Bushranger protected troop carrier vehicles are being acquired.


----------



## Bill Green (7 Jan 2002)

Dear Jock...,

Thank you for your information.  At the risk of sounding like an authority on our own CF reserves, I‘d like to give you my take on the situation here.

I think our air reserves and naval reserves have come along way in the course of the last 10 years.  My experience with these two arms is not extensive but three years ago I flew to a National Guard Training Ex with my unit.  The flight originated in Moose Jaw and flew to Boise, Idaho.  The remarkable thing about this was the entire flight crew and I believe the loadmasters were all reservists on the C-130 Herc.  In conversation with them most were civilan pilots who took reserve ops whenever the occasion arose (mostly weekends and for emergency flights around the world).  Last summer I met with several officers from our MaritimePacificFleet many who were reservists on the new costal patrol vessels.  Again they indicated to me that with regular navy assistance in the maintainer support end that they were conducting credible surveillance,rescue and sovereignty duties.  Also in both cases there seemed to be a general integration of reservists and full-timers with little apparent bickering that is found on the army side of the house (more on that later).

It would seem to me what these arms have in common is that they have a role and operational equipment to support their mission as well as the support of the command structure.  I might add that there also appears to be the will to make this arrangement work.

On the army reserve side, where my heart is, things are radically different though I hope about to change.  Currently nearly all reserve army units operate on equipment scales of issue and operating platforms that are completely different from their reg force counterparts.  As well there is very little funding for training available on average 3.8days/per month per soldier.  Much of the trg is not locally controlled and is in topics that are not war-training focused but are peculiar to our own multicultural Canadian identity.

I noted that you appear to support having reg force and reserve forces train together.  I believe that we could get excellent training done locally with a mix of fulltime and reserve instructor cadres.  The proposal to increase reg force participation in each reserve unit Army Reserve Establishment or ARE sits somewhere on a backburner due to lack of personell to fill these positions from reg force NCO billets (there are not enough to go to the reg units and the reserve units). As well we are only now beginning to receive specific tasks for reserve units and reservists like CivilianMilitaryCooperation (CIMIC) airdef (arty task) and mud recce (wheeled recce in low profile veh like your landrover.)

The pay and benefits are good but our attrition rate remains about 20%.  We have no job protection but do have a CF Liason council that attempts to win employers over to support reserve participation in trg and ex.

Sorry if you find this information lengthy but I wanted to give you a complete picture of my view of the challenges the army reserve faces.  I think I can take alot away from the Aussie experiences.

Thank you again.

Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (8 Jan 2002)

Mr Green,

Thanks for this.  I personally do not think that the increase of RF personnel with a reserve unit, assists in anyway.  As you said there is a shortage of RF personnel anyway, so what do you get to Reserve units, the sick - lame and lazy, or high quality personnel.

Personal experience over the years has shown me that in UK, Aust, Can, NZ, Ireland, USA, the reservist looks down on the Regulars with contempt.  In some cases well deserved in that the Regular component does not want to lose it‘s best so they send those who are due for retirement, those medically downgraded, those who just coast along.  The Brits send as the PSI (Permanent Staff Instructors) those men who are on their way up the ladder, for a two year tour with the TA, then return to their permanent unit, so a chap (talking about infantry) gets promoted from CSgt to WOII, so he goes to the TA Bn as a Coy PSI, then returns to his Bn as a CSM (or to a training unit etc).

The British TA has as its formation commanders and major unit commanders (inf bn) regular officers, again usually on their way up.  This allows training standards to be achieved, in that the regular element are not concerned with the threat of "bad" confidential reports from Reserve CO‘s if they do not do things their way.  So the Brit TA is of a quite high standard.

In Australia, the Army Reserve has had many problems over the years with "ghosting", ie people shown on the Roll Books, yet have not been parading.  Therefore showing the unit to have a higher standard of personnel than really exists.  I was involved in a audit of a reserve infantry Bn which claimed to be the strongest inf bn in the Aust Army.  The Depot I and my offsider turned up in had eight people present, yet 37 shown on the parade state and roll book!  The unit had only some 408 of its 868 on strength, proven to have paraded over the previous six months!  The unit did not have a Training Major, the Adjutant was under the control of the CO, the RSM counting days to retirement, three of the CSM positions filled by full time duty reservists.  Very bad state of affairs.

Some five years ago I became range training officer for the ADGs and Security Guards for weekend range training.  To the range on the Friday, tents up, troops living under canvas over the two nights of weekend, refresher training under external lighting on friday night and early sat morning, to range allocated.  Those not firing on distance and 25 metres ranges carried out conjoint training ie field signals, safety precautions and use of M30 practice grenade etc.  

Maximum use of training time over weekend.  A army reserve inf bn came to use range facility along side of us, came by own vehicles in morining of both days, in dribs and drabs, no preparation training, no conjoint training for those awaiting firing.  Bad planning for use of ammunition left them with excess on the Sunday, so instead of reallocation for later training period in the year - they had a "yippee shoot".  Total misuse of training resources, the training dollar, what does it do for the young reservist nothing.  The unit had no regular personnel there except for the RQMS to count and supply the ammo.  It was a Reserve actioned weekend.

I have been recently have corespondence with a officer of the Vermont NG (they mountain infantry), his personal experience with US NG and Army Reserve units very similar.  Not the way to train the new soldiers, who are the future leaders.

I doubt very much whether a satisfactory change in the milieu of reserve units can change in any army, politics having much to do with it.  But I do strongly feel that a reserve training year should result in the final realistic application of its results by all personnel at their level of training, therefore I would not expect to see a 1st year reservist being expected to carryout a night FIBUA attack, but, being a No 2 rifleman in a four man fire team doing a section attack on a bunker, yes.

In regard to the CC130 aircrew, you will find that althought the crew may have been civil airline pilots, they and the navigator, flight engineer and loadmaster will have been ex-regulars having been training in these tasks.  This being a very realistic use of regulars and keeping their skills alive in a reserve role.  We have only recently started doing it in Australia.

Yours,

Jock in Sydney


----------

